# ID this SB lathe, info wanted



## swoop_g (Nov 13, 2013)

Hello machinists, I inherited this South Bend lathe from my father a while back and I can't find much about it.  It is a rare 11" swing with a 3 1/2 foot bed.  Here are some pics:






Everything still works the same but it did collect dust for a while.  I went through and oiled every cap and wiped the ways to clean it up and it seems to be in good shape, other than its poor appearance.  I was wondering if anyone has seen one like this and if you could tell me about when it was made?  I know you can figure that out by the serial number but I haven't been able to find anything on the 11" lathes.  I have been watching Tubal-cain's videos and I want to learn how to use this machine properly.  I have used it to sand and polish different items in the past but I haven't tried to turn or face very much cause every time I would I would get chatter and it kinda worried me.  I have since learned how to set the tool post and chuck up work to reduce/eliminate chatter but I still have a long way to go.  Thanks in advance for any help you can give.

Greg


----------



## Bill C. (Nov 13, 2013)

swoop_g said:


> Hello machinists, I inherited this South Bend lathe from my father a while back and I can't find much about it.  It is a rare 11" swing with a 3 1/2 foot bed.  Here are some pics:
> 
> 
> Everything still works the same but it did collect dust for a while.  I went through and oiled every cap and wiped the ways to clean it up and it seems to be in good shape, other than its poor appearance.  I was wondering if anyone has seen one like this and if you could tell me about when it was made?  I know you can figure that out by the serial number but I haven't been able to find anything on the 11" lathes.  I have been watching Tubal-cain's videos and I want to learn how to use this machine properly.  I have used it to sand and polish different items in the past but I haven't tried to turn or face very much cause every time I would I would get chatter and it kinda worried me.  I have since learned how to set the tool post and chuck up work to reduce/eliminate chatter but I still have a long way to go.  Thanks in advance for any help you can give.
> ...



You got a nice looking lathe.  I would suggest when not in use or stored to cover your machine. Dust and oil make a mess.  Might use some Scottbrite on the handles to clean them up.  There is bound to be some SB owners on here.  Good luck and welcome


----------



## swoop_g (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you Bill, and yes I have started the process of scotchbrite and elbow grease to return this thing to how I remember it as a young child.  And I will get a cover for it when its not in use.  The main part that I have not been able to find on any other lathe is the belt cover.  Mine has this large metal cover that I haven't seen yet anywhere else.  That kinda makes me think it is a little more modern but everything else looks like mid 30's style.  I was hoping someone here had seen one before and could give me a little history.

Greg


----------



## ScrapMetal (Nov 13, 2013)

Using Well's SBL serial number page - http://www.wswells.com/serial_number.html  I make it out to have been made in the year 1926.  FWIW - This is the first time that I've seen a cover like this one has.

-Ron


----------



## swoop_g (Nov 13, 2013)

1926 - almost 90 years old!  You can't even buy a tool post for what this entire lathe cost back then!  And the fact that it still functions properly speaks volume about how well they were made.  I am going to restore this machine and I sure hope I can come even close to what some of you have done here.  I have already learned so much in the past week about lathes in general and I look forward to learning more.

Ron - Thank you for the link, that is a great start to finding out some history about this lathe, and I agree, I have not seen ANY other lathe with a cover like this one has.


----------



## sniggler (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey, good luck with it I have an 11" SB as well a 1931. Yours looks like it will clean up just fine. i left the patina on mine and just cleaned it up, it works just fine. you should be very happy. cool that it was your fathers.

bob


----------



## ScrapMetal (Nov 13, 2013)

One of the best resources for learning about the lathe is finding a copy of South Bend's "How to Run a Lathe".  I am pretty sure there is at least one version of it in the "Downloads" section or you can download a copy from my server - http://www.arcaneiron.com/shovelhead/HowtoRunaLathe.pdf  It's a bit big at 155 MB but it's "safe" as I scanned it and host it myself.

-Ron


----------



## swoop_g (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks again Ron, I have been reading through that pdf you linked to and it has a wealth of info that I needed.  I have since taken the compound and cross slide apart and cleaned everything as good as I feel it needs for now.  I decided to just take all the rust and grime off so that I can learn how to make parts and stuff and maybe later I will repaint it and make it museum quality.  And guys the more I think about it the more I think my dad may have made that cover.  He was always adding things to his stuff and maybe he didn't want any of those gears and pulleys exposed.  He bought this lathe in an estate/garage sale after the original owner died and he used this lathe to make his own vertical milling machine.  That is a tool I look forward to using too.  Ok I have to go buy some more scotch brite and elbow grease for the rest of this project, thanks again guys for the help, it means a lot.

Greg


----------



## joebiplane (Sep 27, 2014)

You just hold on !   I don't want you to get hurt with that big beast... I'll leave New Jersey and drive down to Lake Charles and take that chunk of iron out of your way....lol   check this web site.   this is what I can do for you  http://www.oldetimemachines.com


----------

